# Naruto Volume Manga N?64



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2013)

Didn't see there was a thread for this.

Hope we get a bigger version soon.

Alright. 

EDIT: The Juubi looks exactly like I envisioned him. Or well, how some fanarts and colored panels have depicted it. Not bad.

Wasn't expecting the Fuuton bird not jutsu homage to be yellow...then again Naruto was leading it in Bijuu Mode with the rest following behind so I guess it makes sense the choice of color.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Want bigger version now.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 26, 2013)

~ Juubi (FINALLY IN COLOR)
~ NH
~ Bird Mode Neji
~ Bijuu Alliance

Not bad Kishi 

This arc has had some pretty great covers.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome cover, finally Juubi in color.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 26, 2013)

Dat NH... 
The cover is good by the way.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 26, 2013)

I wonder if this means Naruto can do Rasenbird on his own. Well, I'm sure he could do it with Taijuu Kage Bunshin taking the place of all the Alliance people, but a one-person Rasenbird would be sweet too.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2013)

Can Naruto technically fly now?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks like the Juubi's Sharin'negan eye is red colored, like any other Sharingan.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Pairing fans are going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 26, 2013)

Neji the phoenix. Ss for juubis eye being red, so are kyuubi's and naruto's when he uses kurama mode eye slit.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice cover.

I liked the fact that the Juubi's eye is red, so there has to be some kind of connection with the Sharingan. Also nice to see Neji with the bird chakra mode.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 26, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Can Naruto technically fly now?


Well he can fly if he uses Taijuu Kage Bunshin and Fuuton: Rasenbird, but I want to know if he can do it on his own or not.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome cover 

When will it get released in Japan?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 26, 2013)

Kardia said:


> Meh .....
> When will we finally have a Madara or Obito cover?



Well 63 featured Obito, and 62 had Madara


----------



## Kardia (Mar 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Well 63 featured Obito, and 62 had Madara



Yeah, yeah, sorry I forgot. I tend not to remeber covers at all. I'll delete that post.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 26, 2013)

Kardia said:


> Meh .....
> When will we finally have a Madara or Obito cover?



Maybe they are on top of Juubi's head. Preview pic is too small after all.

Love the cover btwpek Especially the background. I would like it even better if it were Obito and Naruto in front(due to parallelzz) instead of NH though, but oh well... I'm ok with it .


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 26, 2013)

dont really like this one. It looks less like a cover and more like colored page from the manga. and why the fuck is Neji crucified? the naruhina is nice though

are we gonna have to wait all the way until the manga ends for the next artbook? cause this is the type of shit that deserves to be seen cleanly without that logo.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 26, 2013)

Made it a bit bigger, though obviously the quality takes a hit as well. Hope we get a high quality version soon.


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2013)

that's awesome


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2013)

Holding hands is for chakra transfer, they said? 

I remember when the color pages of 616 got stolen by Sasuke.  

But looks like Kishi was just saving the NaruHina color for the entire volume.  Better late than never.  I really like this one.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 26, 2013)

I can't deny the NaruSaku in this cover  It's so pushed into our faces. But I will ship NH till the end


----------



## Lezu (Mar 26, 2013)

Naruto and Hinata :inlove


----------



## Lezu (Mar 26, 2013)

Alright, let's try to find Sakura in that picture.


----------



## takL (Mar 26, 2013)

naruto and hinata hand in hand and neji is protecting them like their guardian angel.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 26, 2013)

takL said:


> naruto and hinata hand in hand and neji is protecting them like their guardian angel.


you make it sound so gay.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 26, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> you make it sound so gay.



Is there anyway to put it which isn't?


----------



## Rose (Mar 26, 2013)

takL said:


> naruto and hinata hand in hand and neji is protecting them like their guardian angel.



Neji 

But seeing this cover with Neji like that, kind solidifies that Neji is actually dead and wont be edo tensei'd as some predicted. Why put so much focus on someone that is going to come back?


----------



## Sirius B (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been noticing that for new cover threads that its usually the tiny image that's shown first. Why is this the case rather than the big and more detailed version?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 26, 2013)

Chris182A said:


> Is there anyway to put it which isn't?


I guess not. Floating around in the background while youre dead is just 


Sirius B said:


> I've been noticing that for new cover threads that its usually the tiny image that's shown first. Why is this the case rather than the big and more detailed version?


becasuse Japan.


----------



## Kurama (Mar 26, 2013)

So much for the "he held her hand just to share chakra". Here they're front and center, hand in hand, looking in each others eyes with the rest of the alliance already charged up, and there's no chakra transfer.

Also KuramabirdNeji looks awesome.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 26, 2013)

His last couple of covers have been pretty good; this one is no exception. It's not too cluttered and you actually know what you're supposed to be focusing on. No white space, either, which is good. Juubi also looks cool. I can't wait to see it up close.

Gives me hope for the next one. Baby Hashi and Mads.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Well he can fly if he uses Taijuu Kage Bunshin and Fuuton: Rasenbird, but I want to know if he can do it on his own or not.



To be honest he should be able to. His chakra constructs are bound by his imagination so if he'd just need to form big enough wings.


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2013)

Darkhope said:


> Holding hands is for chakra transfer, they said?
> 
> I remember when the color pages of 616 got stolen by Sasuke.
> 
> But looks like Kishi was just saving the NaruHina color for the entire volume.  Better late than never.  I really like this one.



It was a chakra transfer, Rie!
He just forgot he was holding her hand :zary


----------



## Sunspear7 (Mar 26, 2013)

I like it, Kishi didn't disappoint with the latest volume covers. Bird mode Neji protecting NaruHina.


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 26, 2013)

starr said:


> It was a chakra transfer, Rie!
> He just forgot he was holding her hand :zary



Girl whatchu talkin' bout?

It's not like it was


----------



## Kusa (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks pretty cool.Juubi looks badass especially with red eyes.

Not a pairing fan but Naruto and Hinata holding hands looks cute on this cover.


----------



## Algol (Mar 26, 2013)

We sure this isn't one of those well-done fake ones?

Either way, idk, I just think the whole Neji as the bird thing on the cover is weird, but I guess we were supposed to care about his death/significance (he was just irrelevant for too long tho, imo). 

But at least all the credit posthumously Kishi has given to Neji, and especially with this cover now, hopefully points to that him and everyone else will stay dead and not be RT'ed. One can hope.

And whatever about the pairing stuff, but at least this can lead to inferring NH will be canon, and so SS will probably happen somehow still hahaha... or KS (KakaSaku)!?!?!


----------



## takL (Mar 26, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> you make it sound so gay.



u mean neji is gay?




PikaCheeka said:


> His last couple of covers have been pretty good; this one is no exception. It's not too cluttered and you actually know what you're supposed to be focusing on. No white space, either, which is good. Juubi also looks cool. I can't wait to see it up close.
> 
> Gives me hope for the next one. Baby Hashi and Mads.



yep! and no naruto on it plz.


----------



## Tam (Mar 26, 2013)

Algol said:


> We sure this isn't one of those well-done fake ones?


Damn sure.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 26, 2013)

takL said:


> yep! and no naruto on it plz.


 
B-but I'd like Naruto on it


 Btw I like the new cover and i was a bit surprised to see Naruto and Hinata holding hands like that but as a NaruHina fan i'm quite happy:amazed
Well the Juubi and Neji on the background are good too.
Overall really good cover!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 26, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> His last couple of covers have been pretty good





Sunspear7 said:


> I like it, Kishi didn't disappoint with the latest volume covers.


^confirmed for bad taste. the last few covers have been pretty crap.


takL said:


> u mean neji is gay?


nah. his dead body floating around in a fire bird is pretty gay though.


> yep! and no naruto on it plz.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2013)

Volume's title gotta be between "Juubi", "Connected/Unbreakable Bonds" or "Dance of the Ninjas".



Scizor said:


> Awesome cover
> 
> When will it get released in Japan?



In April. Not sure about the exact date.


----------



## Edo Madara (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL Phoenix Neji, I'm waiting for Neji to resurected and become dark Phoenix


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Volume's title gotta be between "Juubi", "Connected" or "Dance of the Ninjas".


It should be Dance of the Ninjas, but lately kishi has been choosing the worst chapter titles for the volume titles. Crack? Kurama? Dream World? there were much better choices.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Mar 26, 2013)

If i'm not mistaken the title of the volume is "Juubi".


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Volume's title gotta be between "Juubi", "Connected/Unbreakable Bonds" or "Dance of the Ninjas".



Apparently it's "Juubi", at least according to Narutopedia.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, it's called "Juubi. Kanji on the left is the same as in the title of chapter 610.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Mar 26, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> ^confirmed for bad taste. the last few covers have been pretty crap.





Some people will like it, some won't. Doesn't mean someone has bad taste just because they don't share yours.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 26, 2013)

Last two covers are awesome and giving me fangirl feels. I am gonna add them to my collection definitely
Make the next one HashiMada Kishi


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 26, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> If i'm not mistaken the title of the volume is "Juubi".


figures 


Sunspear7 said:


> Some people will like it, some won't. Doesn't mean someone has bad taste just because they don't share yours.


that is exactly what it means.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah so it's "Juubi". Thanks guys and gals.

Makes sense, that way readers that haven't read the chapers won't be spoiled about any of the casualties that will follow later.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Ah so it's "Juubi". Thanks guys and gals.
> 
> Makes sense, that way readers that haven't read the chapers won't be spoiled about any of the casualties that will follow later.


How does "Dance of the Ninjas" spoil anything?


----------



## Wrath (Mar 26, 2013)

Gunners said:


> To be honest he should be able to. His chakra constructs are bound by his imagination so if he'd just need to form big enough wings.


I'm not a hundred percent convinced that he can do anything he wants with it... I mean all he's really ever done is arms and Kurama body parts, and the Rasenbird was created using a FRS.

Oh, and I guess KN1 made a sphere way back when.


----------



## Moeka (Mar 26, 2013)

I really like it! :3


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 26, 2013)

what a tease for naruhina fans trolololol. and bird naruto looks straight up gay


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 26, 2013)

Valiere said:


> what a tease for naruhina fans trolololol. and bird naruto looks straight up gay


It's Neji and it looks awesome!


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2013)

Let thy shitstorn commence.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 26, 2013)

Kishimoto has really good sense of epic. Cover is really great, simply epic. Want bigger size to make a poster.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 26, 2013)

Man, screw romance.  (For me, at least). But Juubi's eye looks pretty badass. Also, Kishi canonized Neji's death, so don't expect a revival.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Want bigger version now.


What's going on there with the Juubi's eye Klue?


----------



## Kronin (Mar 26, 2013)

Seems a nice cover, I hope to see often in HQ the pic (the volume will be released in Japan the day 04/04/2013) 

Nice to see the Juubi in the cover (after the presence of Madara and Obito in the previous volumes, it was time for the last bad guy to make an appearence), and the focus on Hinata and her important words to Naruto to renforce his nindo, probably her most important act in the manga.

My only complain is that I would have loved, for a last time, to see a main cover focus on Neji, surely one of the characters more left on the background in the second part. Anyway IMO this don't make than further confirm like in the end Obito will use the Rinne Tensei on all the victims of the war, and so making useless to use a cover to enphatize an event that will be "deleted" in the end.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 26, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Made it a bit bigger, though obviously the quality takes a hit as well. Hope we get a high quality version soon.



I love it :33

Also, Juubi looks awesome in the background, especially with it's red eye.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 26, 2013)

Neji is Jean Grey


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 26, 2013)

so from what we can see, the juubi's eye is red huh (at least in its imcomplete state)...

this brings about quite a few implications.


----------



## Kronin (Mar 26, 2013)

People, why so much surprise about the Juubi's eye? I know that sometimes the anime color choices differ from the manga, anyway from the anime we had already seen the red eye of the Juubi.


----------



## Stormcloak (Mar 26, 2013)

Kronin said:


> People, why so much surprise about the Juubi's eye? I know that sometimes the anime color choices differ from the manga, anyway from the anime we had already seen the red eye of the Juubi.



I thought it was going to be purple so I assumed that the anime had gotten it wrong 


Anyways, good cover


----------



## RasenganSake (Mar 26, 2013)

Juubi looks fucking awesome, and I thought everybody knew that Juubi's eye were red. Neji looks awesome and Naruto and Hinata looks goodyy. I like this cover.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 26, 2013)

Kronin said:


> People, why so much surprise about the Juubi's eye? I know that sometimes the anime color choices differ from the manga, anyway from the anime we had already seen the red eye of the Juubi.


i think a number of people already suspected this. but this is more of a confirmation for me than a new revelation.


----------



## Selva (Mar 26, 2013)

hmm I actually think it looks pretty nice. Everything is well-balanced and placed and the background is pretty awesome too. I remember there were some previous covers where Kishi just slapped some faces on and it looked out of place. Neji's symbolism with the bird (finally free) was a nice touch and the Juubi looks menacing. All in all it's good.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 26, 2013)

gabzilla said:


> Neji is Jean Grey



DARK PHOENIX RISES


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 26, 2013)

So this Kinda confirms the Juubi eye is like a super Sharingan since its red.


----------



## Abz (Mar 26, 2013)

Good god.

Saiyan neji and his followers  ...lol the Juubi looks somewhat Satan-like....

Hina/Naru fans are probably going skits right now

seriously though. from what i can tell, I really do like the perspective of the cover. and i am happy that we get a confirmation on the juubi's colour and it's eye....

I am a little fed up of seeing fan-arts depicting the juubi to have a terrible fake tan...


----------



## Eriko (Mar 26, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Awesome cover
> 
> When will it get released in Japan?



April 4th according to Amazon Japan.


----------



## Kronin (Mar 26, 2013)

Stormcloak said:


> I thought it was going to be purple so I assumed that the anime had gotten it wrong
> 
> 
> Anyways, good cover



You are right in part, I foundlike the anime showed the eye of the Juubi before red, then purple, and at last corrected definitely with red.

Here an extract of its Narutopedia's page:

_"In the anime, the Ten-Tails was first shown with a* red eye* with tomoe, like the Sharingan, during its battle with the Sage of Six Paths. Then, when it was about to be sealed into the moon, its eye was *purple like the Rinnegan* but was missing the tomoe. Its figure and eye *were corrected in episode 253*."_

Source: 

Here 2 examples of Juubi showing a red eye in the anime:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Jizznificent said:


> i think a number of people already suspected this. but this is more of a confirmation for me than a new revelation.



Even this it's right, considering like often anime and manga have substantial differences in the character's design.


----------



## Yoruhime (Mar 26, 2013)

I was expecting Hinata & Neji to be on the cover but damnnnn... I definitely didn't expect the huge NaruHina focus.

The only weird thing is that it seems like everyone but Naruto and Hinata is facing the Juubi, which makes it a little odd (out of place). It's like they're in their own little world.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2013)

Dolohov27 said:


> So this Kinda confirms the Juubi eye is like a super Sharingan since its red.



It has freaking tomoes, of course it is a freaking super-Sharingan. 

But the rings suggest that it also possesses the Rinnegan's powers as well.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 26, 2013)

Trollish cover, I like


----------



## Daxter (Mar 26, 2013)

> My only complain is that I would have loved, for a last time, to see a main cover focus on Neji, surely one of the characters more left on the background in the second part.



Yeah.

I rarely like the volume covers. It would have been nice for Neji to get the main focus seeing as he, I dunno, died. I guess some things are more important. :/


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 26, 2013)

So the anime called the Juubi's skin colour too.  Well they fudged up the part around the eye which should be black... one big Sage mark?


----------



## Wrath (Mar 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I rarely like the volume covers. It would have been nice for Neji to get the main focus seeing as he, I dunno, died. I guess some things are more important. :/


You really don't know what you're talking about. Neji *is *the main focus of that cover. Look at what it's actually depicting, not just whose head is the biggest.


----------



## Shakar (Mar 26, 2013)

So the Juubi is dark grey, I like it. Anything different than grey/black wouldn't have been as effective IMO.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 26, 2013)

Wrath said:


> You really don't know what you're talking about. Neji *is *the main focus of that cover. Look at what it's actually depicting, not just whose head is the biggest.



I don't see how you think he's the main focus. The bird symbolism is nice, but I think he deserves to be front-centre on this one, since it was his last moment to shine. Kishi already glossed over his death from nowhere, the least he can do is give the man a tribute cover where he's the first thing you look at.


----------



## Justice (Mar 26, 2013)

That symbolism! . Naruto has the best covers out of the HST.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 26, 2013)

thats a hell of a cover  .

juubi looks great with that color, very threatening. take that people who said its wierdness made it look non-scary.

anyway, kishi's been on a roll with the covers ever since 60. 61 being the weakest, but still pretty good.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I don't see how you think he's the main focus.The bird symbolism is nice, but I think he deserves to be front-centre on this one, since it was his last moment to shine. Kishi already glossed over his death from nowhere, the least he can do is give the man a tribute cover where he's the first thing you look at.


Firstly, I find it funny that you're complaining about Neji not being "front and centre" when he's literally dead centre on the cover. And secondly, just think about what the cover is depicting and stop bitching because you can't see his face. This cover couldn't be more about Neji if his name were tattooed across the Juubi's face.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 26, 2013)

naruto and hinata appear to be saying fuck this shit and leaving to have some alone time together. 

neji appears to be saying "YOU. SHALL NOT. PASS!!!". 

so neji wants to let naruto and hinata have some alone time together. neji is a bro confirmed.


----------



## Daxter (Mar 26, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Firstly, I find it funny that you're complaining about Neji not being "front and centre" when he's literally dead centre on the cover. And secondly, just think about what the cover is depicting and stop bitching because you can't see his face. This cover couldn't be more about Neji if his name were tattooed across the Juubi's face.



Why are you getting cross with me 'cause I want it to be all about him? I disagree that it's enough, when more could have been done, and that's my opinion, there's no need to be snappy about it. :/ He could have gotten an awesome action-focused feature with the phoenix symbolism in the back along with the Juubi and the wooden spikes perhaps.


----------



## Kek (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought the Juubi would be all pasty-white.

Strange how Naruto and Hinata's hands are_ in front_ of the Naruto Logo, instead of behind it like everything else.



Yoruhime said:


> The only weird thing is that it seems like everyone but Naruto and Hinata is facing the Juubi, which makes it a little odd (out of place). It's like they're in their own little world.



Neji has the Juubi covered.


----------



## Rios (Mar 26, 2013)

I hate that bird, I hate this cover.


----------



## Cupcake Witch (Mar 26, 2013)

*NEJI*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and NaruHina!!!!!!!!!! pek


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 26, 2013)

Rios said:


> I hate that bird, I hate this cover.


*looks at avatar*


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2013)

Jubbi and the cover looks great.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 26, 2013)

I love it pek 





Kek said:


> I thought the Juubi would be all pasty-white.
> 
> *Strange how Naruto and Hinata's hands are in front of the Naruto Logo, instead of behind it like everything else.*
> 
> ...


I think that was a nice touch


----------



## calimike (Mar 26, 2013)

Naruto  Hinata is better than crappy chapter. Maybe editor ask him better redraw of handhold 

Edit: did you see shadow of Madara and Obito stand on Juubi's head?


----------



## LesExit (Mar 26, 2013)

I really like the cover. I wasn't at all expecting Naruto and Hinata to be holding hands though o___O(not that I don't think it's amazing ) I really like the colors and Neji being the bird!! It just looks really nice!!


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Didn't see there was a thread for this.
> 
> Hope we get a bigger version soon.
> 
> ...


is that Neji looking like a phoenix? now I want a bigger version so bad! 

loving the NaruHina too  
can this pairing look more obvious!?!


----------



## Abz (Mar 26, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> *looks at avatar*



Ditto


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2013)

not bad wonder if naruto can make the bird by himself


----------



## Jad (Mar 27, 2013)

Would have been awesome if that was Neji's final mode


----------



## Karyu Endan (Mar 27, 2013)

Jad said:


> Would have been awesome if that was Neji's final mode



He achieved it posthumously via his will living on in the Alliance.

I'm not even joking or being partially sarcastic. I'm pretty sure that's seriously what Kishi was intending with 617.

And anyway, I love the cover for several reasons, _if you know what I mean_.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 27, 2013)

I know some people are mad and others have died from fangasm. Also I was never a big fan of him but dat Neji. 

Super sharinengan huh? What could this mean?


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 27, 2013)

That NaruHina in the cover pek

Neji engulfed in the bird-shaped aura, evokes the image of a bird ready to fly away from the cage where he is kept.

And well, Juubi's eye being red already gives an idea of from where did the Sharingan get its red color while mutating from a doujutsu that was originally gray.



Snow Princess said:


> is that Neji looking *like a phoenix*? now I want a bigger version so bad!



*crosses fingers*

Rinne tensei... Rinne tensei... Rinne tensei...


----------



## Jagger (Mar 27, 2013)

Fuck no. No Rinne Tensei. Neji should stay dead. Sai should die as well. Why? Because I don't like him, that's why.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2013)

Kishi likes to repeat himself. The Rinne Tensei is upon us.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 27, 2013)

Damn, it so small...that's what she said


----------



## Gortef (Mar 27, 2013)

Hard to say from the small pic but it really looks like that this cover has quite a lot of things going on and it still managed to not be too stacked. Which makes it quite well balanced. I sure hope we will get to see the bigger version as soon as possible.

Having Naruto & Hinata on the cover is a tad surprising to say at the least... not that I'm complaining, far from that.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Mar 27, 2013)

*Awesome looking Juubi*? Check
*Neji focus*? Check.
*NH handhold on the cover*? Check.
pek

Love this cover. ​


----------



## Rai (Mar 27, 2013)

WTF Neji


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 27, 2013)

Lacks Lee , Ino and Shikamaru..  

And Shikaku and Inoichi, 

What they did is actually the cornerstones of stalling the juubi, not this pairing whatnots..


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rios said:


> I hate that bird, I hate this cover.



well you seem to hate everything about this manga so thats no suprise.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 27, 2013)

Love cover. NaruHina are cute. Love seeing the Juubi and my Neji


----------



## Okodi (Mar 27, 2013)

Hinata and Naruto, sitting in a tree


----------



## scum of doom (Mar 27, 2013)

Fuck yeah,NH!!!
 killer bee high as fuck pretending to be bird and trying to fly


----------



## MonkeyDVegetto (Mar 27, 2013)

Dat cover :33
Neji Phoenix is awesome, but it would be better, if the alliance would show their front towards us.
NARUHINA COVER!! Kishi knows how to tease us ┐（￣ー￣）┌
Wait for it, wait for it, wait for canon confirmation of NaruHina.
Little sidequestion: Do Hinata's eyes seem little bit different for you, like more determined? And her hair little bit messy, but it's war, so it's expected.


----------



## Sete (Mar 27, 2013)

Great cover fuhahahaha...


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2013)

I dont like this cover.


----------



## Sete (Mar 27, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont like this cover.



Ofc given your affiliations its only natural.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dat NH.  

Too bad the blondie too gay gay on some other guy.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 27, 2013)

I expected Hinata on the cover, with maybe even a little pairing tease. I did not think Kishi would be so blunt about it though. 

At any rate I'm glad he's starting to become obvious with his choice regarding romance. Its about time.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Mar 27, 2013)

Lovely said:


> I expected Hinata on the cover, with maybe even a little pairing tease. I did not think Kishi would be so blunt about it though.
> 
> At any rate I'm glad he's starting to become obvious with his choice regarding romance. Its about time.



Right? 
He could have done it differently like, maybe have Naruto and Hinata in the crowd  next to each other, or holding hands with Neji focus, Juubi and Madara & Obito. But he chose to put NH as the _most_ noticeable part of the cover. 
I love it. :amazed
​


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Mar 28, 2013)

Lovely said:


> I expected Hinata on the cover, with maybe even a little pairing tease. I did not think Kishi would be so blunt about it though.
> 
> At any rate I'm glad he's starting to become obvious with his choice regarding romance. Its about time.


One can only hope Kishi is not trolling us.


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I dont like this cover.


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (Mar 30, 2013)

why do some people continuously repost negative things? we get it you don't like most things, now stfu and go home e_e


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 31, 2013)

No big version of the cover yet??


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2013)

Meh cover. I don't care for the Naruto and Hinata part and Neji wasn't even alive when Naruto gave out the kyuubi chakra, so I don't see the point of showing him surrounded with the kyuubi's chakra.

The Juubi was decent, though.


----------



## Maracunator (Mar 31, 2013)

Higher resolution pic available at .

Confirmed, they're looking at each other's eyes with a solemn expression in their faces.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2013)

^Good observation. Thanks for bringing it here compadre.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 31, 2013)

Best cover ever?

Best cover ever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kinda sad though


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ^Good observation. Thanks for bringing it here compadre.



Bigger size, the better.


----------



## Kurama (Mar 31, 2013)

I like the strategic placement of the hand holding. And phoenixneji is awesome.


----------



## Kek (Apr 1, 2013)

Unbroken said:


> Bigger size, the better.



Not big enough.


----------



## Maracunator (Apr 1, 2013)

Guide all the Shinobi out of the cage of destiny built with the Juubi's tails, brave Hyuuga!



Kek said:


> Not big enough.



Well, in Shueisha's site it says the volume will be released on April 4th, so if we're lucky someone should scan a higher-resolution image of it at Wednesday night or early in Thursday. Which is 3 to 4 days worth of wait.


----------



## KevKev (Apr 1, 2013)

Seeing this cover makes me want back to Naruto already


----------



## RBL (Apr 1, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Meh cover. I don't care for the Naruto and Hinata part and Neji wasn't even alive when Naruto gave out the kyuubi chakra, so I don't see the point of showing him surrounded with the kyuubi's chakra.
> 
> The Juubi was decent, though.



maybe is golden byakugan phoenix neji.... thats why he is still alive


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 1, 2013)

pek Thanks Mara and Sennin 

*Edit:*

Resized pic:


----------



## Gortef (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah. Looks like that the mini pic fooled the eye a little, seems like there is no one on top of the Juubi afterall.
On the other hand It almost looks like the Juubi has a headset. 

I have always been fond of the way Kishi has drawn Hinatas eyes (or gentle female eyes in general I guess).
They look as captivating as ever on this cover aswell. I am pleased by this cover.


----------



## Fay (Apr 1, 2013)

Hinata looks elegant and beautiful. Juubi looks like it's being bullied.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 1, 2013)

Y'know, before I thought Juubi was just a freak, but here it looks genuinely scary


----------



## Lovely (Apr 1, 2013)

Pretty. :amazed


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh snap! the bigger cover looks great. I thought it might look worse at a larger size.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh my gosh this cover is so sad 

Neji being in bird mode is mostly symbolic since that jutsu was supposed to be an homage to him. And Naruto and Hinata looks so sad I'm about to cry and I don't even like NH.

In a way, this cover seems to be dedicated to Neji. Naruto and Hinata are just there mourning his death and the alliance is there avenging his death. In that respect it's an f'ing gorgeous cover. 

I'm not getting romance vibes at all from this, I'm getting friends lending each other their strength and support during a harsh and difficult time.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 1, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> I'm not getting romance vibes at all from this, I'm getting friends lending each other their strength and support during a harsh and difficult time.



Its definitely not meant to come off as platonic.


----------



## scum of doom (Apr 1, 2013)

Bigger the better...thats what she said


----------



## Yoruhime (Apr 1, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ^Good observation. Thanks for bringing it here compadre.



Hinata's gaze looks really sad. Kind of wish she held the same expression as Naruto, considering how she was the one that gave that strong speech. But heck, I still love this cover so I'm definitely not complaining!


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 1, 2013)

amazing cover 

My only gripe with it is that Hinata's hair is a bit to purple, it should be blue-er


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 1, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## Arisu (Apr 1, 2013)

Cover, me loving you like it's no tomorrow. You'll hang on my wall now so I can drool all over you


----------



## Combine (Apr 2, 2013)

Fay said:


> Juubi looks like it's being bullied.


Yeah, by the two idiots on top who can't decide who should do what.

I'm guessing next volume cover will be Hashirama/Madara


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2013)

Kishi sure knows how to provoke pairing fans.

How to set them on fire...almost literally LOL


----------



## Klue (Apr 2, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Meh cover. I don't care for the Naruto and Hinata part and Neji wasn't even alive when Naruto gave out the kyuubi chakra, so I don't see the point of showing him surrounded with the kyuubi's chakra.



Symbolism, perhaps.


----------



## CHEH (Apr 2, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> Oh my gosh this cover is so sad
> 
> Neji being in bird mode is mostly symbolic since that jutsu was supposed to be an homage to him. And Naruto and Hinata looks so sad I'm about to cry and I don't even like NH.
> 
> ...


Come on now, i'm not one to fight over pairing business but that was meant to come off intentionally as a little romantic or else his teammates and the others would be facing the cover with them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 2, 2013)

Did Neji die with his hair down? The usual elastic isn't there... He actually looks like he could be Hinata from behind. I know it's definitely Neji, but it looks weird.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> *Did Neji die with his hair down*? The usual elastic isn't there... He actually looks like he could be Hinata from behind. I know it's definitely Neji, but it looks weird.


He did. He lost his hair tie the same time he lost his forehaed protector.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Apr 3, 2013)

This made me think, in the fan fiction section of my mind, that the eagle shroud is actually Neji's technique. When the seal on his forehead was beginning to weaken and his latent powers finally surfaced, Neji used his ability to release chakra from every part of his body in conjunction with his highest level of chakra control, setting Naruto up as a conduit for the technique. Upon Naruto's will, the technique was activated, and with Kurama's chakra fueling it, its effects spread across the battlefield in the form of a gigantic golden eagle that embraced and contoured the force of the entire Shinobi Alliance.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 3, 2013)

It looks even better large. So I'm guessing next cover will pretty much have Hashi and Madara.


----------



## gjoerulv (Apr 3, 2013)

Cover is amazing. Kishi did great this time.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2013)

Juubi is a creep.

Candidate for one of the best covers ever.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 3, 2013)

Great over for sure.


----------



## Rika24 (Apr 4, 2013)

i'm loving the NaruHina cover but something else has caught my attention... is anyone else seeing a face inside the Juubi?

because i swear, there is a freakin face there. it looks like someone with a sharingan and a scar near the eye (no not Kakashi as it's a right eye being shown.)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Plague (Apr 4, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> I'm not getting romance vibes at all from this, I'm getting friends lending each other their strength and support during a harsh and difficult time.



Wow, that has got to be on purpose XD

Seriously, isn't holding hands a big deal in Japan? Even if it's not, the two are the focal point on the cover.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 4, 2013)

Plague said:


> Wow, that has got to be on purpose XD
> 
> Seriously, isn't holding hands a big deal in Japan? Even if it's not, the two are the focal point on the cover.



It is a big deal in Japan. I asked a few people who were in Japan and knew of Japanese culture.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 4, 2013)

Rika24 said:


> i'm loving the NaruHina cover but something else has caught my attention... is anyone else seeing a face inside the Juubi?
> 
> because i swear, there is a freakin face there. it looks like someone with a sharingan and a scar near the eye (no not Kakashi as it's a right eye being shown.)
> 
> ...


oh wow, I actually see it. It looks like the face has a troll smile.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot to  for providing the larger version of this cover:



I'll leve the link here just in case anyone wants it, it was very hard to upload this one. why is a retreat necessary for you?

Juubi _really_ looks scary and creepy.


----------



## Gortef (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the large version.

Juubi does indeed look quite awesomely creepy.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

That's Neji on the cover in the middle, right? Kinda confirms he stays dead.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 5, 2013)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> I'm not getting romance vibes at all from this, I'm getting friends lending each other their strength and support during a harsh and difficult time.



Are we still on this?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 5, 2013)

Amrun said:


> That's Neji on the cover in the middle, right? Kinda confirms he stays dead.



I really hope he does. 

Though I'm not sure how him being on the cover is confirmation he stays dead.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I really hope he does.
> 
> Though I'm not sure how him being on the cover is confirmation he stays dead.



Shh.  Don't disturb my fantasy.

But it's more about what he is doing/looks like/where he is placed on the cover than him being on it at all.


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2013)

I dont think he deserves to be such a centerpiece. He didnt do anything in part 2 and I think his death was a high level of hypocrisy. Thousands died to protect friends, families and what they believe in, and yet this guy is the symbol of it all? No.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

Rios said:


> I dont think he deserves to be such a centerpiece. He didnt do anything in part 2 and I think his death was a high level of hypocrisy. Thousands died to protect friends, families and what they believe in, and yet this guy is the symbol of it all? No.



His death was pretty bogus and poorly conceived, but I don't really see the problem of him being the symbol of it all.

Would you rather have some random fodder on the cover?  What's the point of that?  He's the symbol of all those dead fodder (which is why I think his spot on this cover means his death is perm, btw).


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2013)

Youre so bitchy Rios.
Naruto doesnt know the fodder, but he does know Neji. Same for the readers.


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd rather it concentrate on the deaths of more than a single character, yes. How are we supposed to take a "war" seriously when a single death of a person unimportant to the story is such a big deal but the deaths of thousands people are not?


----------



## Rios (Apr 5, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> Naruto doesnt know the fodder, but he does know Neji. Same for the readers.



If you want it to be a neighborhood story about your friends and family dont make it grand, dont make it envelop the whole world.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

You're taking issue with the wrong thing.

That's something that would need to change in the writing itself.  For cover art, it's literally impossible to depict the 40,000 Alliance deaths, so choosing a symbol like Neji is a good choice.

That's what covers are: distillations.

Ideally, Neji on the cover would ACTUALLY be a symbol of loss reflected in the volume with those thousands of death, but in reality, the writing is just as shallow as the cover.

That's not the fault of the cover, but the manga itself.  Don't blame the cover for poor writing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 5, 2013)

Eh Neji is only there and only died for NaruHina's sake.

I am quite pairing-neutral on the matter but it's pretty obvious that's what he ended up being used for in the end. It makes sense for him to be the centerpiece of the manga in between the two of them for that reason. 

His death was also convenient because of the bird symbolism he already had, which we are again reminded of here. 

Naruto wasn't even close to Neji. I don't think they talked for more than maybe one or two pages in all of Part 2.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2013)

??
A million is a statistic Rios. Theres really no reason for the main characters to care more about buckets of strangers than they would about someone they know, and its not like Naruto ignored the deaths of the fodder. Im curious, why do you think they should be more concerned with the fodder?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 5, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> ??
> A million is a statistic Rios. Theres really no reason for the main characters to care more about buckets of strangers than they would about someone they know, and its not like Naruto ignored the deaths of the fodder. Im curious, why do you think they should be more concerned with the fodder?



I think what he's talking about is that it's ridiculous how throughout this war, over 50,000 people have died, and nobody seemed to care in-manga. But now that one random kid dies who just happens to be Naruto's "friend", suddenly the whole Alliance rallies behind him and gains the strength they need to cripple the Juubi. 

I understand what Kishi was trying to do there, but it was atrociously handled and it made very little sense, especially when you consider how weak a relationship Neji and Naruto had in the first place.

The bigger question is, why should fodder be concerned about Neji?

/OT.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2013)

Were the fodder actually concerned about Neji? The only person I remember talking about his death were Hiashi and Naruto. Neji should be a stranger to most of those guys. It was Naruto who lead the charge and shaped the jutsu and the army was rallied behind him before that.

Im gonna hold off on the fodder deaths till the fighting actually dies down. I didnt care for Nejis death on my first read.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 5, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> Were the fodder actually concerned about Neji? The only person I remember talking about his death were Hiashi and Naruto. Neji should be a stranger to most of those guys. It was Naruto who lead the charge and shaped the jutsu and the army was rallied behind him before that.
> 
> Im gonna hold off on the fodder deaths till the fighting actually dies down. I didnt care for Nejis death on my first read.



The problem is that with the way it was written, it was as if the death of some random teenage boy was the tipping point for the entire Alliance. Didn't they all rise up and take a "courageous stand" even before Naruto gave them his chakra? 

Anyway this is going too OT so I'm dropping it. I just think it was handled very poorly.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think what he's talking about is that it's ridiculous how throughout this war, over 50,000 people have died, and nobody seemed to care in-manga. But now that one random kid dies who just happens to be Naruto's "friend", suddenly the whole Alliance rallies behind him and gains the strength they need to cripple the Juubi.
> 
> I understand what Kishi was trying to do there, but it was atrociously handled and it made very little sense, especially when you consider how weak a relationship Neji and Naruto had in the first place.
> 
> ...


The fodder weren't concerned by Neji's death. Them rallying behinds Naruto and gaining the strength needed to 'cripple the Juubi' is down to Naruto charging them up. 

Anyway I don't think the relationship with Neji and Naruto is weak. Ignoring the impact they've had on one another's growth and the sacrifices they made for one another. Things happen off page, I think that promo chapter for the film is a good indication that the characters more than likely chill with one another in their free time.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks fucking stupid, as expected.

Still trying to wrap my head around the fact that Naruto lending Kyuubi chakra to EVERYONE and attacking together in giant chakra bird formation actually happened. It's like something out of a bad fan fiction.

The cover is pretty boring and doesn't feature any interesting characters. It's just a colorful memorial to the shark Kishimoto killed when he clumsily jumped it.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

Gunners said:


> The fodder weren't concerned by Neji's death. Them rallying behinds Naruto and gaining the strength needed to 'cripple the Juubi' is down to Naruto charging them up.
> 
> *Anyway I don't think the relationship with Neji and Naruto is weak. Ignoring the impact they've had on one another's growth and the sacrifices they made for one another. Things happen off page, I think that promo chapter for the film is a good indication that the characters more than likely chill with one another in their free time.*



This is all true, especially the bolded.

However, it's also true that the whole concept of his death was very poorly handled.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2013)

What was the 'concept' of Neji's death? ridding himself of the seal?


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll quote myself from the Neji death thread.



> I gave it a 6/10 because in the moment, it was sad and well done, but given the overall plot, I didn't like it.
> 
> I wanted to see a main character die (I'm just weird like that), but I  don't like that it was Neji.  I wasn't overly fond of him, but his whole  plot arc was the destiny thing, and how you can choose your own  destiny.
> 
> ...


It also goes back on the entire theme of the manga, that the new generation surpasses the old.  It's made even worse by the fact that like a page before that or something, someone says how Shikaku, Inoichi, etc. died because they knew it was right to give their lives before their children.

And then Neji, who never even got the chance to HAVE children, DIES, in the exact same way as his father, protecting the freaking Branch house, and chooses his "destiny" through death, which is bullshit.  And Hiashi has the gall to go "lol sorry" to his dead brother when he sees it happen.

The ENTIRE point of Neji's sub-arc in the Chuunin exams was that one could choose his or her own destiny - not just in death, but in life.  This was very important to Naruto & co.'s developments both emotionally and as shinobi.

But it was reduced to this, in the end, and became meaningless.

And, like I said earlier in this thread, he died as a plot device to make Naruto (but really, the reader) give a shit that 90,0000 people have just died.  He died to become a symbol of the losses of the war, and I don't think he was the most effective choice for this for the aforementioned reasons.

Edit: If anyone were to die this way, my choice would be Gaara.  He's basically achieved all of his goals in life and had a really great arc, but Kishi & the readers like him too much to kill him off, so instead he kills off Neji when it doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2013)

Amrun said:


> This is all true, especially the bolded.
> 
> However, it's also true that the whole concept of his death was very poorly handled.



To be honest with yout I didn't have a problem with how Neji's death was handled. Assuming he stays dead it will have completed his character. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









When he died he stopped a blow that would have killed Hinata so ultimately destiny wasn't something he avoided but it can be argued that he was in control of the path he took towards his inevitable end which coincides with the realisation he made after his fight with Naruto and is, in a way, similar to the way his father went out.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, it completed his character in a way that I think is shitty and goes against everything that was established in his first development arc.

He dies for Hinata - the Main House - and chooses his destiny only in the moment of death.  Exactly like his father.  I don't like it.  It's dissatisfying to me.

However, the effort was made to close up the loose ends, and it's for that I gave it a 6/10, because it did hit me in the feels the very first time I read it.


----------



## Rosi (Apr 5, 2013)

Still kinda dissapointed there is no Obito and Madz on top of Juubi


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I'll quote myself from the Neji death thread.
> 
> It also goes back on the entire theme of the manga, that the new generation surpasses the old.  It's made even worse by the fact that like a page before that or something, someone says how Shikaku, Inoichi, etc. died because they knew it was right to give their lives before their children.
> 
> ...


I can get behind that. With me, I always figured that Naruto and Hinata/Hanabi would change the clans fate, so it never occurred to me that Neji could be the one. I was more glad that Neji didn't need to be rescued from the clan. Never thought of it as being so counterproductive.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> I can get behind that. With me, I always figured that Naruto and Hinata/Hanabi would change the clans fate, so it never occurred to me that Neji could be the one. I was more glad that Neji didn't need to be rescued from the clan. Never thought of it as being so counterproductive.



I always thought Neji would be the one to do it, with Hinata's help, because of how resentful he was about it when he was a little kid.  He saw himself as the same as Hinata until he was marked different, and then he started to hate her, and blah blah blah up until he tried to kill her and tnj etc.

Like, the one who got burned by the whole House thing was Neji, so that he ISN'T the one to fix it in the future kind of rankles me.

Glad you can see my point of view, though.  I understand how people can look at it and take it as a completion, but I just don't see it that way.  So many things were left undone.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 5, 2013)

I do expect Gaara to die, but I do agree that he was better suited to be the young fallen hero, especially after the speech he gave at the start. Good news is that Kishi doesn't appear to be planning on letting Neji be forgotten, so even when the clan changes it'll be because of the impact that Neji had on those two.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't expect Gaara to die, not now.  I think Neji will be the last "young person" death of the war.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2013)

Amrun said:


> Yes, it completed his character in a way that I think is shitty and goes against everything that was established in his first development arc.
> 
> He dies for Hinata - the Main House - and chooses his destiny only in the moment of death.  Exactly like his father.  I don't like it.  It's dissatisfying to me.
> 
> However, the effort was made to close up the loose ends, and it's for that I gave it a 6/10, because it did hit me in the feels the very first time I read it.



It depends on how you look at things and what you think was established in that arc. My outlook is ''Destiny can be changed'' wasn't the message, it was living your life freely regardless of the destiny and outcome ahead. To that end Neji's death didn't go against everything established in his developmental arc, it simply completed it. He already acknowledged that his destiny may have already been set in stone but he accepted and succeeded in living a free life. 

That he went out like his father isn't a black mark on the whole thing either in the sense that his old man represented the _thing_ Neji wanted to accomplish. 

As for your disappointment that Neji didn't change the outcome of the clan. He kind of did, he obviously couldn't remove the seal on his forehead but his Uncle started to train him after his fight with Naruto. That essentially dissolved the barrier that separated the main and branch house.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 5, 2013)

Like I said, I can see the other side to the coin, but I prefer my interpretation and I've spent years with it and it won't let go so easily.

It does, however, go against the whole generational thing and there's no way around that.  It's mentioned in the same chapter, even.


----------

